# Converting NEF files



## flibbit (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay, I'm sure this must've been addressed on multiple threads prior to this, but since I'm new here I hope you forgive me reviving the same old question: How do I convert my NEF files into a non-compressed file type (e.g., DNG?) so I can work with it in older versions of Photoshop? Also, is there any file type you'd recommend for working in PS in a super old version PS 7? (I'm not absolutely certain DNG is supported in PS 7.) I also have CS4 available to me although I prefer to use the PS 7 simply because that's what I have on my laptop.

I have the View NX2 that came with my D7000, and I was speaking to a more experienced photographer who said it should be able to convert to DNG but it seems to only do JPEGs, and 8- ad 14-bit TIFFs.

Recommendations? Hopefully somebody has already solved this previously.

Thanks!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 12, 2012)

Download Adobe's DNG converter. Just google that and it'll come up.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 12, 2012)

It would be nice if Nikon supported .dng, but they don't like to play with anyone else's toys...  you can always go from .nef -> .tif and work with them.  I do all of my post-processing in .tif.


----------



## flibbit (Aug 13, 2012)

I think I would still have the problem of not being able to open DNG files in PS 7 though, yes? So I would need both something to convert NEF files to DNG and then something to allow me to open DNG files in PS 7.


----------



## flibbit (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry, tirediron, didn't see your reply until after posting the above. Do you find that the TIFF still maintains a significant amount of detail in your images? Also, I seem to remember reading something about PS 7 only allowing 8-bit TIFF and not 14? I'm guessing more info is lost with the 8-bit.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 13, 2012)

Have you considered the software that comes with your camera to convert them to .tifs?

Like ViewNX? If you've lost the CD, you can download it right from Nikon's website.


After all, it's free!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd suggest upgrading Photoshop 7 to at least the current Elements or LR. That's a dinosaur!


----------



## spicyTuna (Aug 13, 2012)

I would get Lightroom 4 like the previous person mentioned. It's relatively inexpensive compared to a new version of PS and it will organize all your images and do basic non-destructive editing. 

If you really need the layers and editing PS elements I think will do DNG.


----------



## flibbit (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm really fond of using Photoshop and there's enough filters, masks, and layers I use that are available even with this dinosaur, I still want to use some form of PS. I do want to upgrade to CS6 (or at least CS5) but that would occur next month at the absolute earliest and maybe later depending on finances. So for now I'd like to find something I can do to edit these photos without losing the clarity. My bf's computer has CS4 but I'd need to be battling him for the use of it every time I want to edit photos, and since he's almost constantly on it while at home either working or watching Netflix, using the PS on my laptop is just so much easier.

So according to the posters above, it sounds like my immediate options are:

1) battle bf for the computer, convert NEF's to DNG's and work with them there;

2) use the ViewNX2 to convert my NEF's to 16-bit TIFF's and then work with that file type; but a little of my online search has suggested that such an old version of PS doesn't support editing in 16-bit. Is this true and it is true even of the newer Creative Suite versions?

Thanks for the additional info, guys.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 13, 2012)

I would use ViewNX2 from the options you gave. View is designed to work directly with NEF files. 

It is also my understanding that Nikon's Capture NX2 is even more powerful with Nikon images than anything put out by ANY other party, including Adobe. Reasoning is because Nikon does not share it's proprietary programming with Adobe or anyone else, however they do share it with themselves. Adobe and everyone else are reverse engineering the NEF file to make their software work with it. Therefore their proprietary program is working with EVERY bit of information that is included in a NEF file. You can download and use the trial of it here Nikon | Imaging Products | CaptureNX2. Which is what I would do if you are upgrading in the very near future!


----------



## flibbit (Aug 13, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I would use ViewNX2 from the options you gave. View is designed to work directly with NEF files.
> 
> It is also my understanding that Nikon's Capture NX2 is even more powerful with Nikon images than anything put out by ANY other party, including Adobe. Reasoning is because Nikon does not share it's proprietary programming with Adobe or anyone else, however they do share it with themselves. Adobe and everyone else are reverse engineering the NEF file to make their software work with it. Therefore their proprietary program is working with EVERY bit of information that is included in a NEF file. You can download and use the trial of it here Nikon | Imaging Products | CaptureNX2. Which is what I would do if you are upgrading in the very near future!



For the CaptureNX2, do you mean in lieu of a conversion program or in lieu of an editing program? If the latter, is it going to have the versatility that Photoshop has? (Although I realize the benefits in using something produced by Nikon, but I have never taken a photo I haven't wanted to edit in PS afterwards.)


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 13, 2012)

CaptureNX2 is geared more toward processing photographs as opposed to graphics, and doesn't have some of the tools PS has (like cloning, layers, etc.).  But it has some danged powerful tools that are sorely lacking in PS as well (U-Point is a biggie).  I really like CNX2's HighPass Filter, as well as what Chroma and Hue can do to the colors.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 13, 2012)

480sparky said:


> CaptureNX2 is geared more toward processing photographs as opposed to graphics, and doesn't have some of the tools PS has (like cloning, layers, etc.).  But it has some danged powerful tools that are sorely lacking in PS as well (U-Point is a biggie).  I really like CNX2's HighPass Filter, as well as what Chroma and Hue can do to the colors.


It's not what I would use for editing, It's what I'd use for processing the raw part of the image.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 13, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> It's not what I would use for editing, It's what I'd use for processing the raw part of the image.



Well, it can certainly do 'processing of the raw part of the image', if you mean curves, saturation, contrast, etc.


----------



## flibbit (Aug 13, 2012)

The differences between "processing" and "editing" would be what? Not overly familiar with a difference. Would've thought any changes to an original would've been considered editing. (Just for clarification.)


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 13, 2012)

flibbit said:


> The differences between "processing" and "editing" would be what? Not overly familiar with a difference. Would've thought any changes to an original would've been considered editing. (Just for clarification.)


Processing a raw image or Parametric Image Editing is what you are doing in camera raw or lightroom or whatever program you are using to work with the image IN THE RAW FORM. Here is the explanation of PIE editing and a TON of awesome information on it. Parametric Image Editing | dpBestflow If you are not using a raw processing engine you are essentially tossing out the extra information you shot in raw for. 

Pixel Image Editing is invasive and changes the image using an editing program such as PhotoShop, Gimp, and so on... Here is the information from DPBestflow on Pixel Editing Pixel Editing | dpBestflow


----------



## flibbit (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

